# Uchiha Kaenjin



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

discuss the fire barrier


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> discuss the fire barrier



Apparently it's > Bijuu


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

epic uchiha jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

looks like the one the sound 4 did


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Apparently it's > Bijuu



its got to be ridiculous to stand up to bee's punch.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> iys got to be ridiculous to stand up to bee's punch.



Yes yes it does, but so far all uchiha high level shit seems to be something that can hurt Bijuu.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 1, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor Writing. An easy and convenient way out of Bee just owning the Gedo Mazu.

And also another way to add another inch to the collective size of the Uchiha penis.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

its epic


----------



## Summers (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi really is a great defense fighter.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 1, 2012)

First useful katon ever?  (and no the ones used by Sasuke to set up Kirin do not count)


----------



## Mio (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> First useful katon ever?  (and no the ones used by Sasuke to set up Kirin do not count)


What about Uchiha Madara's Katons?


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> looks like the one the sound 4 did



now that you mention it

it looks like kishi just renamed the jutsu


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> First useful katon ever?  (and no the ones used by Sasuke to set up Kirin do not count)



and a one time jutsu too


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2012)

imagine a barrier like this one made with amaterasu


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

very nice defensive fire jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2012)

nice jutsu fits tobis defensive style


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 1, 2012)

A good defensive jutsu but it's not the first time that a barrier stopped a bijuu if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> now that you mention it
> 
> it looks like kishi just renamed the jutsu



it is the exact same jutsu but it doesn't need four to use it. instead, one can use it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

*uchiha kaenjin = sound 4 barrier*

am i seriously the only one who noticed this? 

what i am referring to is the  barrier the sound 4 used in the sandime vs oro fight. 

but it doesn't need 4 people to use it. i think one anbu was burned when he touched it or something? 

anyway, nice to see it back in the manga again


----------



## Guiness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine a barrier like this one made with amaterasu



make some alternate uchiha universes fights now


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

this one may be breakable from the inside


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> this one may be breakable from the inside



the  barrier used by the sound was ended by the sound themselves if i remember right. there isn't anything indicating how you can break it.


----------



## Virys (Aug 1, 2012)

Sound 4 barrier is Shishi Enjin.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Virys said:


> Sound 4 barrier is Shishi Enjin.



same jutsu. different name. that is the point of this thread.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2012)

Yah Gvivus Benjin

Glutus Vonvin.

:|

lol.


----------



## Blur (Aug 1, 2012)

If it is the same, than how could sound 4 use it if it is a Uchiha Tech (presumably by name), or how could Orochimaru find the seals for it?


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> If it is the same, than how could sound 4 use it if it is a Uchiha Tech (presumably by name), or how could Orochimaru find the seals for it?



i am just saying that kishi is making the same jutsu like izanami being a genjutsu at the end of the day.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought he was gonna summon a Susanoo


----------



## Samehada (Aug 1, 2012)

It has an open ceiling...GG against any blitz characters who can just hop in


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> I thought he was gonna summon a Susanoo



me too but so far he has never used the other two MS jutsus.


----------



## gawsome (Aug 1, 2012)

Alsdo suggests Tobi has firm Uchiha history and isn't random character x


----------



## arokh (Aug 1, 2012)

Doesn't look like the same jutsu at all to me. Might as well claim the barrier Minato used during kyuubi sealing is the same.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi, copying your techniques, adding Uchiha name to it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

arokh said:


> Doesn't look like the same jutsu at all to me. Might as well claim the barrier Minato used during kyuubi sealing is the same.


explain


----------



## Harbour (Aug 1, 2012)

This jutsu called Barrier of four violet flames: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







And this jutsu was already used in this war against Dan:
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








So i think that Tobi's barrier is another jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Harbour said:


> This jutsu called Barrier of four violet flames:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



"pupal *flame *wall"

"ah it burns" ~ bee 

Link removed


----------



## Bane (Aug 1, 2012)

Now where have I seen that before???


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Now where have I seen that before???



it also burns like this one:

Now where have I seen that before???


----------



## Blur (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am just saying that kishi is making the same jutsu like izanami being a genjutsu at the end of the day.



Im not saying it isnt, but Orochimaru finding it out is just 

That bastard knowing everything.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 1, 2012)

Most characters and clans get trolled or dehyped! The Uchiha is
getting awesome.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Im not saying it isnt, but Orochimaru finding it out is just
> 
> That bastard knowing everything.



indeed he does 

it is the exact same jutsu except that one person can use it and not 4.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 1, 2012)

Its ancient uchiha jutsu, the secret jutsu which only can be used by uchiha ancestor

Tobi = izuna w/ obito's eye


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 1, 2012)

It's not the same one at all, this one is cast from the outside and is pillar-shaped. I'm also having doubts if that sound 4 one can take a hit from a bijuu and still keep standing.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2012)

seems to be the first regular katon not ameratsu that is not blown out from the mouth


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine a barrier like this one made with amaterasu



Maybe Uchiha Madara will oblige, since he's already said he'll be Kyuubi catching/hunting from now on. So an Amaterasu shrouded barrier to keep the kages penned in while he takes a walk would be useful.

Also did anyone else notice the way No-Ones fingers had the Chakra on them like Gouga Fuijn (do you think it might hint that it could seriously be a Konoha Ninja, under the mask ?)


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 1, 2012)

hm... if this Uchiha hype keeps up, then Sasuke will own Naruto damn hard.


----------



## Blur (Aug 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> indeed he does
> 
> it is the exact same jutsu except that one person can use it and not 4.



Well, we cant have some fodder cast that barrier alone, but looks like 4 is enough 

Now it all makes sense 

Three Fodder (Genma and Raido are not fodder but , you get my point. (Dont you dare call them fodder )) can use FTG while Minato alone can do it.
Four Fodder can use this barrier, while Tobi can do it alone.

Looks like this barrier is even harder than FTG.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe it's the same barrier infused with fire? Just like shadow clones can be infused with lightning or rasengan with wind. Not a big surprise he can use it as one person, he has the rinnegan after all.

We don't know if it doesn't have a ceiling. The only full shot of it was while it was still forming. The other panel don't have holes in it.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 1, 2012)

wow we finally see Izuna's jutsu :


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi has ninjutsu


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

iJutsu said:


> Maybe it's the same barrier infused with fire? Just like shadow clones can be infused with lightning or rasengan with wind. Not a big surprise he can use it as one person, he has the rinnegan after all.
> 
> We don't know if it doesn't have a ceiling. The only full shot of it was while it was still forming. The other panel don't have holes in it.



the first barrier burned as well.


----------



## Talis (Aug 1, 2012)

Should have been made out of Amaterasu for 10/10.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

for a moment there at the beginning i was thinking he was about to use Human path,however  he used fire chakra instead.seems like he summoned the barrier  with one hand.impressive.


----------



## conradoserpa (Aug 1, 2012)

lol that talk.

There are a lot of walls, they are not all made with the same material and that's all. It's obviously different, even if it looks alike


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 1, 2012)

And we will never see it again.  Seems like a tech that was writen purely to stop Bee attack.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Aug 1, 2012)

If the Sound Four could perform the Shishi Enjin while they were inside it... Shouldn't Tobi perform the Uchiha Kaenjin while he was right in front of Gedo Mazo? From the moment he made Gedo swallow Kinkaku and Ginkaku? Him and the statue inside while Naruto, Kakashi, Gai, and Bee are outside?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Poor Writing. An easy and convenient way out of Bee just owning the Gedo Mazu.
> 
> And also another way to add another inch to the collective size of the Uchiha penis.



Get over it. All you ever do is complain.

Anyway, It was really cool, and way better than kishi never having them not attack him for plot reasons.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 1, 2012)

Very cool jutsu.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 1, 2012)

Dat Tobi.
Always having an answer to his enemies' attacks.

If Tobi gets DB stats, he's gonna get 5's across the board.


----------



## Summers (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess the difference is only in its initiated.


----------



## Augors (Aug 1, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Its ancient uchiha jutsu, the secret jutsu which only can be used by uchiha ancestor
> 
> Tobi = izuna w/ obito's eye


Obito right eye got smash and gave his left eye to Kakashi. Please stop with the foolishness.

A new Uchiha is going to be a whole new character. I find it funny that years back, people thought the Akatsuki Leader was Minato, and yet we got a whole new character. This will happen to Tobi. But the barrier was godlike tho.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 1, 2012)

Augors said:


> Obito right eye got smash and gave his left eye to Kakashi. Please stop with the foolishness.
> 
> A new Uchiha is going to be a whole new character. I find it funny that years back, people thought the Akatsuki Leader was Minato, and yet we got a whole new character. This will happen to Tobi. But the barrier was godlike tho.



A whole new character, Uchiha Kaenjin is Tobi real name !!


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 1, 2012)

seemed like an ass pull really why didn't he use this Jutsu against Naruto and Co to trap them? 

Anyway like others have said this thing was just made to have a reason why BEe isn't smashin the statue while Tobi is busy so for plot reasons its perfectly fine.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 1, 2012)

Katon >>>>>> bee weakness lol.

Amateratsu almost kill him, then a fire barrier, stops him. 

They should have used a water pokemonbijuu


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 1, 2012)

This chapter made me even more sure that Tobi must have Madara's powers. That barrier seemed like stuff Madara could shit out of his ass.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 1, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> This chapter made me even more sure that Tobi must have Madara's powers. That barrier seemed like stuff Madara could shit out of his ass.



Izuna w/ obito's eye FTW


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

It has nothing on Sanju Rashomon


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 1, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> now that you mention it
> 
> it looks like kishi just renamed the jutsu


It does have differences....and similarities. 

This technique only requires one person.

It can be established on a target at range.

Judging by the way Tobi's fingers glowed with chakra it appears to be part fuinjutsu perhaps (see Orochimaru's application of the Gogyo Fuin (_Five Symbols Seal_) on Naruto).

It is self sustaining.

Knowing Orochimaru it is entirely possible that he developed Four Violent Flames Battle Encampment based on yet another Uchiha technique that he lusted after Uchiha Blaze Encampment. It would be little surprise if he stole or duplicated the technique under another name.

This also has similarity to when Sakon and Ukon pulled out the Kuchiyose: Rashomon. It required two of them to pull it off, but Orochimaru was able to pull three by himself (mathematically making him six times more skilled than them in that technique). 

Curious enough for all the ineffectiveness of Fire Release offensive techniques. Fire Release Defensive techniques are extremely effective. Firewalls are not to be fucked with. Perhaps in another universe the Uchiha clan owns an Internet Security company. 

"_*Uchiha Firewalls...we don't break....EVER*_"​


Nachrael said:


> This chapter made me even more sure that Tobi must have Madara's powers. That barrier seemed like stuff Madara could shit out of his ass.



Gotta agree on that.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 1, 2012)

Mio said:


> What about Uchiha Madara's Katons?



1. Countered by a team of suiton fodder

2. Tanked.......Mei collapsed because of the pollen.....so she technically did not counter it.......so did the kages on the ground paralyzed tank it?

3. Mei countered that shit and then also threw in a attack

4. Tsunade tanked/swatted that shit away and regenerated


Madara katons have been more impressive then Sasuke and Itachi...but still pretty fodderish


----------



## Stannis (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> First useful katon ever?



First Katon,suiton,etc... useful ever


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 1, 2012)

Whoa how did I overlook the fact that the Uchiha has gotten another cookie?

Edit: You couldn't really dub it a Uchiha jutsu anymore than you could "Great fireball technique".... Although the Uchiha in it's name is money.

Looks like Tobi is really trying hard to convince others he's a Uchiha.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 1, 2012)

Inb4 Itachi should know that jutsu but didn't use it because he never needed to .


----------



## WhiteWolf (Aug 1, 2012)

Uchiha jutsus:
There is no end to them...


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Aug 1, 2012)

It should shut those who underestimate Tobi.




Jesus said:


> First useful katon ever?  (and no the ones used by Sasuke to set up Kirin do not count)


All Katon are useful. Unlike other elements, if they catch on, GG.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 1, 2012)

it was nice to finally see some basic uchiha skills.


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi really has some good defensive jutsus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2012)

An effective barrier, Tobi better have some variations of the jutsu because they'll come handy now.


----------



## Fido (Aug 1, 2012)

The MOST ULTIMATEST technique of the Uchiha's (until next chapter).


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 1, 2012)

I liked it.


----------



## Summers (Aug 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Uchiha jutsus:
> There is no end to them...



They can analyze Jutsu, they probably just make them up as the go along, or worse copy it from others and put their name on it. As this Jutsu is similiar to the one the sound 4. That and he did see it when he went to steal the Sealing items.


----------



## Combine (Aug 1, 2012)

It was interesting to see Tobi actually use another jutsu instead of his S/T


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2012)

It was... Unexpected.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 1, 2012)

it's a barrier.  nothing special.  we already know that high level barriers can contain bijuus.  but apparently, this one burns....oooooooooooo, watch out now.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 1, 2012)

Just shows you tht Tpbi is a very skilled ninja. And that barrier is something else. 

It doesn't matter, Gai will use 8th gate to destroy all the enemies, Tobi and all.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 1, 2012)

Very good defensive jutsu for Tobi.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't think Tobi would know any other jutsus


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Aug 1, 2012)

What does the name mean?


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> What does the name mean?



According to the Wiki:

[] Uchiha Flame Battle Encampment


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 1, 2012)

Couldn't he just trap everyone in one of those?


----------



## G Felon (Aug 1, 2012)

It is a good technique i  want to see some more elemental jutsus from tobi


----------



## Kage (Aug 1, 2012)

at least it's not susanoo.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 1, 2012)

Impressive feat from Tobi.


----------



## Krippy (Aug 1, 2012)

Pure swag.


----------



## Jason Brody (Aug 1, 2012)

I love how Kishi always does this. The most useful jutsus he introduces are the ones he seems to pull out of his ass.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 1, 2012)

so this is essentially a Katon barrier, am i right?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2012)

I liked it, I don't know why but I think Barrier techniques are fucking awesome.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 1, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 4. Tsunade tanked/swatted that shit away and regenerated
> 
> 
> Madara katons have been more impressive then Sasuke and Itachi...but still pretty fodderish



painfully ironic seeing as how fodderish Tsunade is


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

The first non-spacetime jutsu Tobi uses in who knows how long and it's a defensive jutsu. Should've known.

It did look pretty cool though.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2012)

His large chakra pool continues to impress me. Man those Senju cells work wonders; he hasn't stumbled or faltered once.


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Aug 1, 2012)

I wish Tobi would just use those rinnegan powers


----------



## Summers (Aug 1, 2012)

kyuubinaruto12 said:


> I wish Tobi would just use those rinnegan powers



Why so they can all be countered?


----------



## tupadre97 (Aug 2, 2012)

Its a random uchiha jutsu... he probably pulled it out his ass. If he can pull that out his ass then y not use rinnegan techs wtf.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Poor Writing. An easy and convenient way out of Bee just owning the Gedo Mazu.
> 
> And also another way to add another inch to the collective size of the Uchiha penis.



A very thick and veiny penis.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 2, 2012)

kyuubinaruto12 said:


> I wish Tobi would just use those rinnegan powers



Then there wouldn't be any wanking fuel for the Uchiha fandom.


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Then there wouldn't be any wanking fuel for the Uchiha fandom.



on the contrary ,anything the Rinnegan shows will be shown by an Uchiha(assuming Tobi is an uchiha) like Madara or coughSasukecough


----------



## jacamo (Aug 2, 2012)

vered said:


> on the contrary ,anything the Rinnegan shows will be shown by an Uchiha(assuming Tobi is an uchiha) like Madara or coughSasukecough



 this reminded me of all the Nagato/Rinnegan wank we used to get, which has completely disappeared ever since Madara absorbed the FRS


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2012)

jacamo said:


> this reminded me of all the Nagato/Rinnegan wank we used to get, which has completely disappeared ever since Madara absorbed the FRS



on the contrary it only got stronger,at least for the real fans


----------



## jacamo (Aug 2, 2012)

vered said:


> on the contrary it only got stronger,at least for the real fans



shit i didnt pay attention to your sig before i posted that


----------



## Superstars (Aug 2, 2012)

I liked the fact that Tobi got other jutsu, like a shield! The guy is awesome!


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 2, 2012)

It's hot I guess.

Reminded me of the Hachimon shields that Oro used during the KN4 arc.


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2012)

jacamo said:


> shit i didnt pay attention to your sig before i posted that


soon my friend soon our time to shine will come again,and when it does .....


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 2, 2012)

Shit... What happens if Gedou touches it? That Shit looks double sided and Tobi didn't really give it much breathing room to cry.


----------



## UrBusted (Aug 2, 2012)

a decent wall of fire considering other shinobis can conjure a wall of sand, or a wall of earth, not sure if there ever was a wall of water though...

...anyway, I guess this particular offensive-defensive wall is unique to the Uchiha.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 2, 2012)

It's really good considering how easily Tobi put it up.  It covers the massive Gedou Mazou, is strong enough to block bijuu, and all one needs to do is put his palm to the ground.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 2, 2012)

I know why Tobi didn't use this technique on Minato since he'd just FTG out of it, but i'm kind of surprised why Tobi didn't use this technique against Konan or hasn't use it against Team Naruto. Maybe now he'll start using it now to separate Team Kakashi to make their Kamui strategy not work. At least that would be the smart thing for Tobi to do if he decided to continue to not use Rinnegan Jutsu for one reason or another.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 2, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Judging by the way Tobi's fingers glowed with chakra it appears to be part fuinjutsu perhaps (see Orochimaru's application of the Gogyo Fuin (_Five Symbols Seal_) on Naruto).


Pretty sure that was fire-composed chakra.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 2, 2012)

isnt that the same jutsu sound 4 used in the fight with orochimaru and hiruzen?


----------



## KLNTIME (Aug 2, 2012)

Who says the barrier has to be an Uchia based?  He still has the Rinnegan eye and Im pretty sure we havnt seen the last of what those eyes are capable of doing.  Perfect Susanoo meh.  Wait for the true power of the Rinnegan eyes if they have the same knowledge of the ancient sage.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 2, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> isnt that the same jutsu sound 4 used in the fight with orochimaru and hiruzen?



conceptually, yes..... in universe, no

lol


----------



## Inferno (Aug 2, 2012)

So, do you guys think it can tank Perfect Susanoo's slash?


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 2, 2012)

KLNTIME said:


> *Who says the barrier has to be an Uchia based?*



it has uchiha in the name.


----------



## King Scoop (Aug 2, 2012)

Sasuke could really use this. It seems easier than using Amaterasu.


----------



## Summers (Aug 2, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> It does have differences....and similarities.
> 
> This technique only requires one person.
> 
> ...



I am going with barriers in general being a  branch of yin element, and this was combined with Katon chakra. The Uchiha specialize in both.

Knowing Oro that's exactly what he did.

LOL at the end.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 3, 2012)

the jutsu confirmed Tobi is an uciha and the fact we never see such jutsu until tobi used it is proved that this jutsu only known and can be used by ancient uchiha like madara and izuna

TobIzuna is closer and closer to the truth


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 4, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> isnt that the same jutsu sound 4 used in the fight with orochimaru and hiruzen?



Its different jutsu, just because both of it are barrier doesn't make it same

Uchiha Kaejin is a powerfull fire barrier, from the looks of it I'm sure it must be at least A-rank jutsu

no other uchiha ever used jutsu like this before, make me think its the type of fire jutsu that only known by legendary uchiha like Madara or Izuna


----------



## atduncan (Aug 4, 2012)

They need Mei!


----------



## TJFuZioN (Aug 4, 2012)

It was... Weird. And for me, raised more questions than it answered. This is the 1st ninjutsu we've seen from Tobi since his low-level doton during Deidara's fight with Sasuke. This also only the second jutsu he's used. EVER! (feel free to correct me)

I had long held the theory that Tobi couldn't use any jutsu (the 'doton' could be explained by his intangibility). Possible because he wasn't human (see: 10 tails theory). I still think the reason for his obvious reluctance is connected to his identity somehow, But now that we know for a fact that he CAN use ninjutsu. Why doesn't he???


----------



## Combine (Aug 4, 2012)

TJFuZioN said:


> It was... Weird. And for me, raised more questions than it answered. This is the 1st ninjutsu we've seen from Tobi since his low-level doton during Deidara's fight with Sasuke. This also only the second jutsu he's used. EVER! (feel free to correct me)


Pretty much correct in terms of being the only second ninjutsu technique he's used (not counting his special stuff like Sharingan genjutsu's or Kyuubi/Six Paths/Gedo Mazo control)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2012)

TJFuZioN said:


> It was... Weird. And for me, raised more questions than it answered. This is the 1st ninjutsu we've seen from Tobi since his low-level doton during Deidara's fight with Sasuke. This also only the second jutsu he's used. EVER! (feel free to correct me)
> 
> I had long held the theory that Tobi couldn't use any jutsu (the 'doton' could be explained by his intangibility). Possible because he wasn't human (see: 10 tails theory). I still think the reason for his obvious reluctance is connected to his identity somehow, But now that we know for a fact that he CAN use ninjutsu. Why doesn't he???


i am in the exact same boat.

still, maybe the kekkai doesnt exacly classify in the same category as the other normal ninjutsu...


----------



## lathia (Aug 4, 2012)

It was necessary. What was Tobi going to do if plot didn't allow him to pull out a barrier?


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Aug 4, 2012)

Strong as it was, it was plain. Rashomon Gate pwns the grounds that it's wayy more badass.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm gonna assume it was an Uchiha jutsu!!!

although he might have Uzamaki in him as well.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe Tobi is just lying again. He did pretend to be Madara after all.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 5, 2012)

lolkaton..


----------

